# Günstiger Windows-Root- / -vServer



## Xo-mate (20. Mai 2007)

Hi
Ich suche einen Rootserver mit Windows, der möglichst günstig ist (ca. 30€). Die Performance ist fast egal, es soll nur ein CS-Server drauf laufen sowie ein Serverprogramm von mir, was aber nicht so viele Resourcen braucht.

Oder ist es in der Preisklasse gar nicht möglich einen Windows-Root zu finden und man sollte einen vServer nehmen?
Oder eignet sich wiederrum ServerHousing besser (Traffic brauch ich dann min. 100GB)? Den PC (4 HE oder Tower) und die WinLizenz hab ich hier rumstehen.

Gibt es da günstige Angebote auch von nicht so bekannten oder neuen Anbietern (im Bezug auf alle erwähnten Möglichkeiten)?
Bis jetzt lagen die WindowsRoots in der Preisklasse ab 50€ und ein Windows VPC mit 512 RAM und 4 Sternen von 5 CPU-Performance (was auch immer das heißen mag) und mit max. 15 User/Plattform bei 20€.
Beim Housing muss man, soviel ich gesehen hab, immer abwegen zwischen Preis und incl. Traffic. Und dazu kommt dabei auch noch, dass man zur Location fahren muss (was, sofern es in der nördlichen Hälfte Deutschlands wäre, gehen würde).


----------



## Flex (20. Mai 2007)

Einen GameServer auf einem vServer zu betreiben ist meiner Meinung nach Schwachsinn. Der wird damit nicht zurecht kommen. (Eigenerfahrung)

Und für 30Euro wirst du wohl keinen Root mit Windows Lizenz bekommen... Warum muss es denn Windows sein?


----------



## Andreas Späth (20. Mai 2007)

Frag doch mal im Forum der Webhostlist an. Dort kannst du eventuell so etwas bekommen auf einem Vserver der maximal 4 User hat.
Ich hab dort sogar schonmal einen Windows Rootserver angeboten bekommen für 29€ Monatlich 2ghz Celeron und 1GB Ram und 50GB Traffic, dann allerdings mit eigener Windowslizenz.

@Felix: Es gibt einige wenige Gameserver die man ums verrecken nicht stabil genug auf Linux zum laufen kriegt. Einen Kandidat dafür nutze ich selber.
Oder er traut sich nicht zu einen Linuxserver sicher zu halten.


----------



## Flex (20. Mai 2007)

Gut, stimmt... Ich kenn da ebenfalls so nen MMORPG Kandidaten, der einfach net vernünftig laufen will auf Mono... 

Allerdings finde ich, ist Windows2003 auch nicht ohne was das absichern angeht.


----------



## Xo-mate (21. Mai 2007)

Mein Problem ist nich die jeweiligen Betriebssysteme sicher zu halten, sondern dass ich in .Net ein Programm programmiere, was einen Server benötigt. Da ich keine Lust habe das ganze auf Mono anzupassen brauche ich einen Windowsserver.
Derzeit habe ich einen Linux-Root, aber der ist ersten mitlerweile leicht veraltet, ein Gameserver läuft anbindungstechnisch nicht drauf (ständig lags - es kann nicht an der Hardware liegen) und zweitens läuft da wie gesagt mein Serverprogramm nicht drauf.


----------



## Flex (21. Mai 2007)

Ich würde dir hetzner.de empfehlen.

Die sind soweit ich weiß relativ zuverlässig und guter Service.

Einziger Nachteil: Kein Windows.

Aber das lässt sich lösen. Denen die CD schicken und die richten dir eine Installationskonsole ein, kostet dich dann einmalig 20€ oder 25€.

Problem ist natürlich dann eine eventuelle Neuinstallation, aber dafür sind die Server relativ günstig dort.


----------



## Seppi123 (15. Mai 2011)

http://www.giga-hosting.biz da bekommst für 9,99 € Linux RootServer (VServer) und mit 9,99 € pro Monat mehr einen Windows RootServer (VServer)

EDIT: Sehe grade, dass es von 07 War *.* naja ich hoffe es hilft jemandem


----------

